# Geek Vape Mech Pro.



## Ruan0.30 (26/5/17)

My very first mech mod... haha and it vapes goooood!!






Sent from my SM-G925F using Tapatalk

Reactions: Like 5 | Winner 1


----------



## Christos (26/5/17)

Ruan0.30 said:


> My very first mech mod... haha and it vapes goooood!!
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Awesome photo.

Reactions: Like 1


----------

